# Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?



## alterjunger (16. April 2010)

Dieser Artikel ist in der Tageszeitung "Die Rheinpfalz" Nr 86 am 14.04.2010 erschienen. Der Verfasser des Kommentars trifft genau den Punkt der Sache. Den Anglern wurde durch diese Aktion ein Bärendienst erwiesen. Man kann zur Comoranproblematik stehen wie man will, sowas darf nicht sein. Wir regen uns genauso auf wenn jemand Biozide in ein Gewässer schüttet. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Leserbriefe in der Zeitung.



Quelle: 
Verlag: DIE RHEINPFALZ 
Publikation: Pfälzer Tageblatt - Ausgabe Rheinschiene 
Ausgabe: Nr.86 
Datum: Mittwoch, den 14. April 2010 
Seite: Nr.23


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Erschossen und aufgehängt ist doch ok:
Umgekehrt fände ich es nicht gut!


----------



## weserwaller (16. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:


> Erschossen und aufgehängt ist doch ok:
> Umgekehrt fände ich es nicht gut!






Wir sind doch selber schuld an der Komoran Problematik .....

Die Angler wollen Fisch in den Teichen; der Vogel hat Hunger.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Wer immer es auch war und wie immer wir Angler auch zum Kormoran stehen - eine solche Tat rückt "die Angler" mal wieder in´s rechte Licht der selbsternannten Naturschützer...#d

Das war wohl keine sehr gute Idee....#c


----------



## alterjunger (16. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

In erster Linie stehen hier die Jäger am Pranger. Selbst wenn eine Genehmigung für den Abschuss vorlag, zur Zeit haben die Vögel "Schonzeit". Der Vogel wurde doch nur zwecks Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernises so präsentiert. 
Das ist das selbe, wie wenn ich mich mit einem untermaßigen Fisch, der den Haken zu tief geschluckt hat, prüsten würde.


----------



## Case (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Wenn Du recht schaust, haben die Naturschützer den selber
aufgehängt um Randale anzetteln zu können.
Würde mich überhaupt nicht wundern.

Case


----------



## Jose (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Wir sind doch selber schuld an der Komoran Problematik .....
> 
> Die Angler wollen Fisch in den Teichen; der Vogel hat Hunger.



|good:


UND: 


all die vögel machen es zum nahrungserwerb (gesetzeskonform),
sportfischer releasen (weniger gesetzeskonform)


----------



## Case (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Jose schrieb:


> die vögel machen es zum nahrungserwerb



Richtig.
Aber da der Mensch in die Natur, nach seinen Bedürfnissen,
sowieso eingreift, muss er halt auch regulieren.

Mich stören die 10 Kormorane die das Jahr über an unseren
Gewässern leben kein bischen. Aber wenn dann plötztlich
ein Schwarm mit 200 Vögeln auftaucht, und paar Tage bleibt,
dann ist das Gleichgewicht schon in Gefahr.

Case


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Wir als Angler machen doch die Augen zu und suchen die Schuld beim Vogel, dabei sind wir die Schuldigen, man bedenke die Besatzmaßnamen in den 80er und 90er dafür muss man kein Professor sein um das Ergebniss der Gleichung auch nach 20 Jahren erkennen zu können. (Futter=Futterabnehmer)

Heute beschweren wir uns dabei waren wir Angler, die jenigen, die die Brut über Jahre gefüttert und großgezogen haben.

Wer wollte denn immer mehr Fisch fangen? 

Und jetzt sind es wieder wir, ja die Angler und das einzige was wir machen können ist das Futterangebot zu beschränken, aber wer will das schon ?


----------



## alterjunger (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Die Vogelschützer könnten sich ja an den Besatzmaßnahmen finanzell beleiligen, dann hätten beide Seiten was davon.


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

In der Technik nennt man sowas "Potenzialausgleich"


----------



## Doc Plato (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



alterjunger schrieb:


> Die Vogelschützer könnten sich ja an den Besatzmaßnahmen finanzell beleiligen, dann hätten beide Seiten was davon.



Guter Vorschlag!
Aber sind die Vogelschützer so organisiert wie die Angler? Gibt es da irgendwelche Gruppen die da freiwillig nen Taler mit beisteuern um Verluste bei z.b. den Teichwirten/Fischzüchtern auszugleichen um deren Stand zu sichern?


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Das einzige was durch Besatzmaßnahmen gesichert wird, ist der Vogelbestand.


----------



## alterjunger (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Die eine Hand gibt, die andere nimmt.

Gäbe es keine Angler, gäbe es auch kein Angelwasser.

Viele Zufahrststrassen zum Wasser sind im Frühjahr wegen der Krötenwanderung gesperrt. 

Die Natürschützer verlangen das,
die Vogelschützer unterstützen es,
die Angler tolerieren, 
viele Jäger mosern dagegen,
und die Bürokraten wissen nicht was sie tun sollen.
Jedenfalls ist es in meiner Heimatgemeinde so.


----------



## weserwaller (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



alterjunger schrieb:


> Die eine Hand gibt, die andere nimmt.
> 
> Gäbe es keine Angler, gäbe es auch kein Angelwasser.



Sicherlich sogar viel schönere 



alterjunger schrieb:


> Viele Zufahrststrassen zum Wasser sind im Frühjahr wegen der Krötenwanderung gesperrt.



Sind die Kröten die Schuldigen? Man bedenke was zu erst da war, Kröte oder Straße.
Haben wir nicht die Straßen in die Wege der Kröten gebaut ?



alterjunger schrieb:


> Die Natürschützer verlangen das



Sind wir das als Angler etwa nicht.... 


oder 


sollten wir das etwa nicht sein ?


----------



## gründler (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



alterjunger schrieb:


> Viele Zufahrststrassen zum Wasser sind im Frühjahr wegen der Krötenwanderung gesperrt.
> 
> 
> viele Jäger mosern dagegen,


 

Sorry aber in meinem Revier fahre ich soviel ich will ob da 10 oder 100 Zäune stehen ich bezahl dafür nicht bis zu 10.000€ im Jahr um mir von Menschen sagen zulassen hier darfst Du net fahren.

Und solange da Eigentumsverhältnisse Jagdliche ausübungen tätigkeiten......... bestehen hat da auch kein Schützer was zu melden wie ich wann und wo mein Revier befahre.

Das können die gar nicht so bestimmen da muss erstmal ne Ausnahmegenehmigung her das die da dieses Zäunlein in meinem Revier Bauen dürfen,bei öffentlichen Wiesen Feldern........sieht das anders aus,bei Verpachteten Revieren dürfen die ohne Antrag gar nix aufbauen,geschweige Wege sperren.Das sollten eure Jäger vor ort aber auch eigentlich wissen.

Was nicht heißt ich fahre mit Absicht Kröten tot,aber bestimmen können die Schützer nicht überall wo sie meinen das muss so sein.

#h


----------



## alterjunger (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *alterjunger*
> 
> 
> ...





Bei meinem Beispiel liegst du falsch.
Der Angelweiher wurde auf Ackerland angelegt, so wie andere Fussball-oder Tennisplätze anlegen. Wiese war das vielleicht mal im Mittelalter.


----------



## Knigge007 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Case schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber da der Mensch in die Natur, nach seinen Bedürfnissen,
> sowieso eingreift, muss er halt auch regulieren.
> 
> ...




Moin,

ich weiß ja nicht ob du bei mir im Verein bist oder oft im Wenzelburger See fischen gehst, aber wir hatten vor 5-6 Wochen 130 Kormorane an unserer kleinen Seenplatte die insg denk mal so 50 Hektar Wasser hat aufgeteilt auf 5 Seen, die auch fotographiert und dokumentiert wurden, habe die Fotos selber gesehen....#q:c#d...und wir können bsiher nur froh sein das der Schwarm dieses Jahr nur einmal für paar Stunden da war und seither nicht mehr gesichtet wurde.....wehe die kommen nochmal und bleiben....dann haben wir ein ganz großes Problem und unsere Seen werden wohl so leer sein....das macht kein 8-11 Hektar See lange mit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Wir als Angler machen doch die Augen zu und suchen die Schuld beim Vogel, dabei sind wir die Schuldigen, man bedenke die Besatzmaßnamen in den 80er und 90er dafür muss man kein Professor sein um das Ergebniss der Gleichung auch nach 20 Jahren erkennen zu können. (Futter=Futterabnehmer)
> 
> Heute beschweren wir uns dabei waren wir Angler, die jenigen, die die Brut über Jahre gefüttert und großgezogen haben.
> 
> ...



" Gefährliche Wahrheit ". Wenn Hilde das liest, gibts Mecker.

Aber genau so isses. Wo immer der Mensch Monokulturen anlegt, mutieren die davon profitierenden Arten zum Schädling. Wo immer er fremden Arten den Zugang in unsere Biotope ermöglicht, können diese Überhand nehmen.
Kormoran, Wollhandkrabbe, Grundeln usw.

Dem Waldbauer sein Borkenkäfer ist dem Fischer sein Kormoran. 

Selbst schuld und immer noch nix gelernt.

Davon ab kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der tote Vogel von einem Angler oder Fischer aufgehängt wurde. Wenn man manche Hasstiraden in den Diskussionen liest, ist das nicht unmöglich.


----------



## olaf70 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich hab eigentlich versucht mich aus dieser ganzen Kormorandebatte rauszuhalten. Die daran beteiligten Parteien werden sich ohnehin zu keinem gemeinsamen Kompromiß durchringen. Aber es wird ja immerhin diskutiert und das ist ja schon mal in Ordnung.
Aber diese Kormoran-Aufhäng-Nummer ist ja wohl mit Abstand das schwachsinnigste zu diesem Thema, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe!
Wie verbittert muß man sein sowas zu machen!
Ich denke mir : Noch gute acht Monate,dann ist 2010 vorbei und der Kormoran ist wieder ein ganz normaler Vogel. Dann kann man auch wieder vernünftig mit allen Beteiligten reden.


----------



## Parasol (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Hallo,

schade, dass der Beitrag nur wieder die alte Kormorandebatte auslöst. Ich hätte erwartet, dass sich alle Angler von solch einer Praxis deutlich distanzieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Angler war, auch kein Jäger wird so handeln (die berühmten Ausnahmen natürlich ausgenommen).

Wer auch immer es war, er ist kriminell, da es für einen Abschuß zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Genehmigung gibt, abgesehen von der provokativen Präsentation des Kormoran.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



alterjunger schrieb:


> Die Vogelschützer könnten sich ja an den Besatzmaßnahmen finanzell beleiligen, dann hätten beide Seiten was davon.



Und die armen Vorsitzenden !!
sollen die etwa deshalb auf ihre Gehälter verzichten und arbeiten gehen ?

Der Kormoran hat sich vielleicht aus Gewissenbisse selber getötet |rolleyes
klingt natürlich besser wenn es der böse Angler ist, der blaue Storch wurde schliesslich lt. NABU auch von Paintballern gefärbt.


----------



## snorreausflake (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht ob du bei mir im Verein bist oder oft im Wenzelburger See fischen gehst, aber wir hatten vor 5-6 Wochen 130 Kormorane an unserer kleinen Seenplatte die insg denk mal so 50 Hektar Wasser hat aufgeteilt auf 5 Seen, die auch fotographiert und dokumentiert wurden, habe die Fotos selber gesehen....#q:c#d...und wir können bsiher nur froh sein das der Schwarm dieses Jahr nur einmal für paar Stunden da war und seither nicht mehr gesichtet wurde.....wehe die kommen nochmal und bleiben....dann haben wir ein ganz großes Problem und unsere Seen werden wohl so leer sein....das macht kein 8-11 Hektar See lange mit.


Les doch nochmal was Case geschrieben hat, 10 Vögel stören net wirklich, aber wenn sie Schwarmweise einfallen sieht´s anders aus#h

Zum eigentlichen Thema : hoffen wir das diese Aktion nicht von Anglern gestartet wurde, wenn ja: klarer SChuß in Ofen#d


----------



## archie01 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema : hoffen wir das diese Aktion nicht von Anglern gestartet wurde, wenn ja: klarer SChuß in Ofen#d



Hallo
Eigentlich kann diese Aktion nicht von Anglern gestartete worden sein, der Kormoran wurde schließlich erschossen.
So sehr ich es versucht habe , aber weder meine Spinnrute , noch meine Grundrute geben das her :q
Kann so lange damit anlegen und "Peng" , rufen , die dummen Vögel wollen einfach nicht umfallen......|kopfkrat

Gruß
Archie


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Sicherlich sogar viel schönere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn ich dir hier beim schreiben so zuhöre|bla:, bekomme ich immer mehr den Eindruck als ob wir Menschen der überflüssige Teil auf dem Planeten sind. weserwaller, was schlägst du vor wo sollen wir anfangen um das Problem zu lösen? Ich bin dabei.

Ich finde es ist schon komisch dass der Vogel in der Zeitung gelandet ist, wer weiß schon wer dafür im Enddefekt verantwortlich war.


----------



## Lenneprofi (17. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie viel an den bisherigen Posts tatsächlich aus dem Herzen kommt. 
"Die Vögel fischen ja nur zum Nahrungserwerb... 10 Vögel stören nicht wirklich..."

An unserem Flußabschnitt (9 km) sind diesen Winter, wie in den vergangenen Jahren 15-20 Kormorane eingefallen. Nur, dass sie wegen des langen Winters viel länger blieben. Ab Anfang März beobachtete man nur noch einzelne Vögel. 
Am 1.4. ist für uns der Startschuß am Gewässer gewesen: *Der Fluß ist leer !!!*

Unsere jahrelange Besatzpolitik war komplett für die Katz. Große Barben und Karpfen angehackt und verendet, die Laichäschen, Rotaugen sowie alle Forellen bis 45cm sind weg! Vom Aal haben wir auch noch keinen einzigen Fang gemeldet bekommen.

200 Vereinsmitglieder sind total deprimiert. Von diesen 200 würden 190 einen Kormoran erlegen, wenn sie die Gelegenheit dazu bekommen würden (aber das dann natürlich nicht in die Zeitung setzen).

Und wenn ich hier keinen einzigen Kommentar in diese Richtung lese, sind viele nicht ehrlich zu sich selbst..


----------



## weserwaller (18. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir hier beim schreiben so zuhöre|bla:, bekomme ich immer mehr den Eindruck als ob wir Menschen der überflüssige Teil auf dem Planeten sind. weserwaller, was schlägst du vor wo sollen wir anfangen um das Problem zu lösen? Ich bin dabei.




Sich am Ende hinzustellen und nach einer Lösung zu schreien ist sicherlich das einfachste, das sinnvollst wäre jedoch gewesen sich vorher ausreichend Gedanken über das Handeln in der Vergangenheit und dessen Auswirkung auf die Zukunft zu machen.

Das einfachst wäre das Nahrungsangebot zu verknappen.
Nur im Zeitalter von Angelparks, günstig verfügbaren Besatzfisch sowie dem Nachdruck der Angelgeräteindustrie ist das gar undenkbar.

Zumal das ein Prozess wäre, der Jahre, gar Jahrzente dauern würde; die Überpopulation entstand ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen.

Aber dafür, ist der Mensch einfach zu egoistisch und respektlos gegenüber Natur und Tier.


----------



## Case (18. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Lenneprofi schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie viel an den bisherigen Posts tatsächlich aus dem Herzen kommt.
> "Die Vögel fischen ja nur zum Nahrungserwerb... 10 Vögel stören nicht wirklich..."



Ich schrieb das mit den 10 Vögeln. Und ich habe das durchaus
ernst gemeint. Es ist mir völlig klar, dass diese 10 Vögel übers
Jahr einige 100 Kilos Fische fressen. Aber da das die einzige
Kolonie ist, die ich kenne, und der Einzugsraum nun mehrere
Baggeseen und bestimmt noch 50 Kilometer Fluss beträgt,
verteilt sich das. 

Natürlich wäre auch ich froh, wenn ich hier im Süddeutschen
Raum nie so ein Vieh gesehen hätte. Und ich war auch froh
über den langen, harten Winter hier, mit monatelanger Eisdecke
auf den Seen. Das hat zumindest die einfallenden Zugvögel
abgehalten großen Schaden anzurichten.

"Die Dosis macht es, dass ein Ding zum Gift wird."

Fischreiher und Haubentaucher machen in der Summe sicher
ebensoviel Schaden. Nur dass die eben hauptsächlich Kleinfische
erbeuten. Wo soll man da anfangen auszurotten. 

Ja, und die Tiere machen das tatsächlich zur Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Case


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich kann den Eröffnungsposting nicht lesen, da sind nur komische Symbole und kein Text. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Gardenfly (18. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir hier beim schreiben so zuhöre|bla:, bekomme ich immer mehr den Eindruck als ob wir Menschen der überflüssige Teil auf dem Planeten sind. weserwaller, was schlägst du vor wo sollen wir anfangen um das Problem zu lösen? Ich bin dabei.



Da denke ich an ein Interview von PETA-Anhängern, die für eine Reduzierung der Menschen sind (auf 1% der derzeitigen Bevölkerung).
Das stammte noch aus der Vor-Internetzeit, da waren noch eine andere Abscheulichkeiten glorifiziert.


----------



## ELBkaida (18. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



> Da denke ich an ein Interview von PETA-Anhängern, die für eine Reduzierung der Menschen sind (auf 1% der derzeitigen Bevölkerung).



Für d. Planeten wäre es sicher nicht d.verkehrteste u.die Population wäre immer noch ausreichend groß. Nur wo und bei WEM anfangen. Freiwillige vor. Erinnert mich an längst vergangene Zeiten, vielleicht waren es nur falsch verstandene Petaner...|kopfkrat

Zum Thema: Klar bin ich für eine Bestandsregulierung. Von allein löst sich d.von Menschen verursachte Problem nicht. Allerdings ist es auch nur aus menschlicher Sicht ein Problem. 
Geht d.Nahrungsangebot zurück, geht auch der Komoran dahin. In d.grossen Flüssen würden allerdings Populationen erhalten bleiben u.von da beginnt dann d.Neubesiedlung der leer gefressenen Gewässer.
Das wäre d.natürliche Weg, ab.mit dem ist es vorbei....


----------



## Sponskopp (19. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Lenneprofi schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie viel an den bisherigen Posts tatsächlich aus dem Herzen kommt.
> "Die Vögel fischen ja nur zum Nahrungserwerb... 10 Vögel stören nicht wirklich..."
> 
> An unserem Flußabschnitt (9 km) sind diesen Winter, wie in den vergangenen Jahren 15-20 Kormorane eingefallen. Nur, dass sie wegen des langen Winters viel länger blieben. Ab Anfang März beobachtete man nur noch einzelne Vögel.
> ...


 


Endlich mal einer, der Klartext redet. Genau so sieht es nämlich in der Praxis an vielen Gewässern aus. 

Früher oder später werden auch andere diese bittere Erfahrung noch machen. Ausser denen, die mehr im Forum angeln, als am Wasser....

Und: an Gewässern, an denen Kormorane jagen, läuft so gut wie nichts mehr. Die Fischen sind verschreckt und nehmen nur noch im Schutz der Dämmerung (oder der Dunkelheit) Nahrung auf.

Falls noch Fische da sind.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Dann angel doch im Dunkeln... Diese Geweine nervt echt. Da werden für mehrere hunderttausend Euro "Edelfische" in die begradigten Flussautobahnen gekippt, Bäume und Büsche, die Deckung und durch ihre Wurzeln Schutz und Unterstände bieten rigoros zusammengeschnitten, damit man komfortabel die Fliege schwingen kann und wenn dann der Komoran ins menschgemachte Paradies einfällt, dann geht das weibische Gejaule los.

Die Problematik ist ja dennoch real, aber man sollte sich im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Komoranmangements eben auch überlegen, ob man nicht mehr tun kann, als für tausende von Euro Futterfische in die Bäche abzukippen. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen wären dringend geboten, dann hat auch der Komoran mehr Probleme Nahrung zu finden und seine Verweildauer in betroffenen Gewässern wäre deutlich kürzer. Wenn ich hier so einen Stuß lese, dass die Vogelschützer sich am Fischbesatz beteiligen sollen, dann fällt mir nix dazu ein.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Selbstverständlich sollte man schleunigst in ein Kormoranmanagement einsteigen, das natürlich auch gezieltes Ausdünnen durch Abschüsse beinhalten kann. Soweit gibt es ja eigentlich gar keinen Zweifel. Unser Kulturland kann eben nicht mehr so mir nichts dir nichts in eine größtenteils bewaldete Naturlandschaft umgebildet werden. Nur: Das alles ist nur Augenwischerei, wenn die Maßnahmen nicht über den Abschuss hinausgehen, frei nach dem Motto "Kormoran tot - alles gut". 
Ist doch wie beim Arzt: Klar kann ich mein Leben lang Blutdruckmedikamente schlucken, so etwas kann auch wirklich mal nötig sein. Langfristig ist es aber vernünftiger, auch etwas an der eigenen Lebensführung zu verändern und wirklich die Ursachen anzugehen. Dann braucht´s auch kein Medi mehr.

Kennt ihr das "german problem"?
Ja, so wird es wohl in den USA genannt, nämlich die unglaubliche Wilddichte in unseren Breiten. Das Wild muss wohl nicht nur aus dem Grunde geschossen werden, weil der Rehrücken so köstlich mundet, sondern vor allem auch deswegen, dass junge Bäume überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit haben, hochzukommen. Also exakt der gleiche Sachverhalt wie beim Kormoran. Nur dass eben niemand (vielleicht sollte man die Waldbesitzer fragen?) das niedliche Reh zu hassen vermag. Seltsam wird es nur, wenn der Wolf, der bei uns in Bayern punktuell wieder zugegen ist und hervorragend bei der Bestandsregulierung mithilft, nach dem Motto "was hast du in meinem Revier verloren?" gleich mit weggeballert wird. Das versteht dann wirklich niemand mehr.

Aber gut, ich bin abgeschweift. Um den Kormoran gings ja (wieder) mal. Warum muss das immer so ausarten? Kann man das nicht einfach ganz sachlich sehen und ebenso versuchen, nach außen zu kommunizieren? Vielleicht wird´s dann was. Bei den ganzen hassgeschwängerten Tiraden ist es ja beinahe schon peinlich, Angler zu sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das "german problem"?
> Ja, so wird es wohl in den USA genannt, nämlich die unglaubliche Wilddichte in unseren Breiten. Das Wild muss wohl nicht nur aus dem Grunde geschossen werden, weil der Rehrücken so köstlich mundet, sondern vor allem auch deswegen, dass junge Bäume überhaupt noch die Möglichkeit haben, hochzukommen. Also exakt der gleiche Sachverhalt wie beim Kormoran. Nur dass eben niemand (vielleicht sollte man die Waldbesitzer fragen?) das niedliche Reh zu hassen vermag. Seltsam wird es nur, wenn der Wolf, der bei uns in Bayern punktuell wieder zugegen ist und hervorragend bei der Bestandsregulierung mithilft, nach dem Motto "was hast du in meinem Revier verloren?" gleich mit weggeballert wird. Das versteht dann wirklich niemand mehr.



Das ist schlicht und einfach das fehlende Verständnis für ökologische Prozesse und die Natur insgesamt. Nicht nur bei vielen Anglern, sondern insgesamt bei der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung. 

Der Mensch unterteilt in niedlich und häßlich. wohlschmeckend und Pfui, schädlich und nützlich, störend und angenehm usw.

Alles rein subjektive Gesichtspunkte, die je nach Vorlieben oder Ablehnung positiv oder negativ gewertet werden. Interessanterweise noch nicht mal konsequent. 

Da kann man von Anglern lesen, die Grundeln lebend im Dreck verrecken lassen oder einfach zerquetschen, nur weil sie stören, gleichsam aber erbittert gegen den Einsatz von lebenden Köfis sind. Da erklärt man die Grundel, weil fremde Art, zum Staatsfeind Nr. 1, findet es aber gleichsam Chic, mal einen Besatz mit Streifenbarschen auszuprobieren. 

Die einen ergötzen sich an großen Kormoranpopulationen und finden das dies eine Bereicherung für die Natur ist. Denken aber nicht einen Moment über mögliche ökologische Auswirkungen nach. Die anderen sehen im Kormoran eine Invasive Art, die das gesamte Ökosystem aus den Fugen hebt. Gleichzeitig haben sie aber keine Bedenken Regenbogenforellen in die Bäche zu setzen oder exzessiven Karpfenbestaz zu zelebrieren. Gehen dann die Bestände von Äsche oder Schleie zurück, ist der Kormoran schuld. 

Jeder hat irgendwie ein bisschen Recht, aber eines verbindet ( fast ) alle, Vogelschützer, Naturschützer, Angler, und wer sich noch da draußen rumtreibt. 

Es sind immer nur die Folgen, die kritisiert oder bejubelt werden. Niemals, nicht einen Augenblick, denkt man an die Ursachen. Und wenn, dann ist man keinesfalls bereit an den Ursachen zu arbeiten, wenn dadurch die eigenen Interessen eingeschränkt werden, oder wenn die Beseitigung der Ursachen auch nur mit der geringsten Mühe verbunden ist. 

Die Natur ist heute ein " malen nach Zahlen ", wobei jeder das gleiche Bild bearbeitet, aber unterschiedliche Farben verwendet. Und wenn ein Feld mit allen möglichen Farben bemalt wird, was sieht man dann ?

Richtig, Schwarz.


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich kann den Eröffnungsposting immer noch nicht sehen. Danke nochmal, dass ihr alle darum bemüht seid mir zu helfen, bzw. mir mal den Link zusendet. #d #d #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Das ist kein Link, sondern ein screenshot. Außer dem TE kann da keiner helfen.


----------



## Lenneprofi (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich glaube fast, ich bin hier im falschen Board.

Ich lese von allen Seiten sinngemäß dass man bloß die Vögel in Ruhe lassen soll und die Natur nimmt ihren Lauf...

Damit kann ich mich anfreunden, wenn die natürlichen Feinde denn auch für eine Bestandsrichte sorgen, die irgendwann einen Gleichgewichtszustand erreicht. *Hier ist es aber so, dass der Kormoran keine natürlichen Feinde mehr hat und erst dann in seiner Bestandsdichte erst aufhört zu wachsen, wenn seine Nahrung nicht mehr ausreicht !*

Wenn ich die Beiträge von SUNDVOGEL lese und auf die Zahl seiner Postings sehe, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass er mehr Zeit im Board als am Wasser verbringt.

Unser Verein hat 50 Jahre gearbeitet um den gepachteten Fluss vom toten Industrieabwasser zum gesunden Fluss mit großem Artenreichtum zu bekommen. Ich selbst habe 35 Jahre daran gearbeitet.
Anschließend kommen selbst ernannte Vogelschützer bei denen der Umweltschutz an der Wasseroberfläche aufhört und sagen uns dass das alles falsch war !!?? 

Wollt Ihr lieber tote Flüsse????

Bemüht euch sachlich um ein Kormoranmanagement, bei dem alle Tiere ein Überleben gesichert haben und fangt nicht an, bei den äußerst fraglichen Argumenten der Umweltschützer ins selbe Horn zu stoßen.

Ich finde es auch nicht korrekt, ein Tier grundlos zu töten und zur Schau zu stellen. Aber die letzten Posts sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Vereins- und Verbandsmitglieder, die versuchen, das Problem zur Zufriedenheit beider Seiten zu lösen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Lenneprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, ich bin hier im falschen Board.
> 
> Ich lese von allen Seiten sinngemäß dass man bloß die Vögel in Ruhe lassen soll und die Natur nimmt ihren Lauf...
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest Du den Beitrag von SUNDVOGEL nochmal lesen und Dir die Mühe machen ihn auch zu verstehen bzw. letzteres zu wollen


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Lenneprofi schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, ich bin hier im falschen Board.
> 
> Ich lese von allen Seiten sinngemäß dass man bloß die Vögel in Ruhe lassen soll und die Natur nimmt ihren Lauf...
> 
> ...



Nur durch ein Kormoranmanagement alleine wird sich nix ändern. Schau Dir das enorme Verbreitungsgebiet des Kormoran an und stell Dir selber die Frage, wie man das zur Zufriedenheit aller "managen" will. " Managen " bedeutet in den Augen vieler nix anderes als den Bestand auszudünnen. Sprich so viele Vögel abknallen, bis der Rest keine " Schäden " mehr verursacht. Das kann und wird nicht funktionieren.
Eine Bestandsregulierung kann nur *eine *Maßnahme sein. Die andere ist, bzw. wäre eine umfassende Renaturierung. Wenn Ihr das an Eurem Gewässer schon vollbracht habt, dann find ich das prima und vorbildlich. Alleine seid ihr dann noch eine Ausnahme.


----------



## alterjunger (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Link, sondern ein screenshot. Außer dem TE kann da keiner helfen.



Ich habe den Artikel hochgeladen, jetzt kann man ihn wieder sehen.


----------



## snorreausflake (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Eigentlich kann diese Aktion nicht von Anglern gestartete worden sein, der Kormoran wurde schließlich erschossen.
> So sehr ich es versucht habe , aber weder meine Spinnrute , noch meine Grundrute geben das her :q
> Kann so lange damit anlegen und "Peng" , rufen , die dummen Vögel wollen einfach nicht umfallen......|kopfkrat
> ...


Aha und weil die Person Angler ist darf sie nicht gleichzeitig ein Jäger sein oder wie|uhoh:
Desweietern kann der Jäger ja einem Angler den Vogel gegeben haben und der Angler hat ihn aufgehängt


----------



## slowhand (20. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Völlig daneben. Wenn das ein Angler war, dann ein sehr dummer. Aber wie so manche Kormorandebatte hier im Board gezeigt hat, davon gibt's reichlich...


----------



## Rotauge28 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Danke SLOWHAND

Alles was die Kommentare hier im Forum, und übrigens auch an anderer  Stelle immer wieder klar hervorheben, dass wir Menschen unfähig sind,  die Natur in ihrer Gesamtheit zu betrachten.
Den Anglern geht es um "ihren" Fisch, den Vogelschützern um "ihren"  Vogel.

Die meisten Beiträge beziehen sich, auf einen kurzfristige Nutzen beider  Seiten und zeigen ganz klar, das wenige der hier Anwesenden sich auch  nur ein bisschen mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben. Beschäftigen bedeut  für mich, der Weg in eine Bibliothek und Recherchearbeit, bis ich weiß  worüber ich rede.

Weiß ich im Umkehrschluss lediglich das der Kormoren einen Schnabel  besitzt und meinen "teuren" Besatz zerstört, dann verhalte ich mich  ruhig.

Ich hoffe das ganze Kneipengeschwätz muss kein Biologe lesen.

Und wenn man sich dann noch auf die USA bezieht, deren  Naturschutzpolitik zu rund 200 toten Zonen im Pazifik und Atlantik  führte, wird mir ganz schwindelig. Mich wundernd es in keinsterweise,  dass "wir" Angler nicht ernst genommen werden.

Was die Naturschützer uns voraus haben, sind Argumente. Ganz gleich ob  sie an politischer Polemik grenzen, passend sind oder nicht.

Bildung ist immer noch der sicherste Weg zum Erfolg.

Danke


----------



## firemirl (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Das ist sicher nicht die richtige Art und Weise mit der Problematik umzugehen......... 
allerdings kann ich mir ein gewisses Schmunzeln leider nicht verkneifen.......|rolleyes Sorry.


----------



## Rotauge28 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Erklärt zwar nichts der Beitrag, aber zumindestens ist es ein Beitrag.


----------



## firemirl (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Rotauge28 schrieb:


> *Erklärt zwar nichts der Beitrag*, aber zumindestens ist es ein Beitrag.



Was Du wolle ? ;+ |bigeyes

Ist lediglich ein legetimes Statement von mir.


----------



## Rotauge28 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Alles gut. Hat sich schon erledigt   ha ha haha


----------



## teilzeitgott (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

egal ob angler, jäger oder indianer auf beutezug, die aktion war blöde und ohne hirn durgezogen.
wenn man dem geier schon an die federn will, dann sollte man das im geheimen machen.
der vogel kann ja nichts dafür das er uns ins gehege kommt, er hat sich weder selber zum vogel des jahres gewählt noch kann es etwas dafür das er fische frißt, das macht er ja nicht um uns zu ärgern, sondern weil er hunger hat und überleben will.
ich finde es falsch so gegen den vogel vorzugehen, allerdings sollte es eine abschlußgenehmigung geben um den bestand zu regulieren.
wenn es zuviel füchse oder wildschweine oder rehe gibt, dann werden sie eben erschossen.
und wir haben eindeutig zuviel kormorane in deutschland.
aber wenn jemand bestaft gehört dann diese vollidioten von der nabu, die sind wirklich dümmer als die polizei erlaubt.
wollen einen vogel retten, und rotten damit unter umständen ganze fischbestände aus....


----------



## Lucius (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Absolut Respektloser Umgang mit der Natur, so jemand hat hinter einer Angel/Gewehr nichts zu suchen..!:v


----------



## SchwalmAngler (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Naja, bei Rehen sieht es der NABU ja ein das die abgeschossen werden, denn die schädigen den Wald und den will der NABU ja schützen:
http://ticker-kleintiere.animal-health-online.de/20060501-00003/

Aber bei Fischen ist das was anderes. Hier kann der Kormoran ruhig weiter rauben und Fischbestände vernichten, denn die gibt es ja nur weil die Angler die quälen wollen... |uhoh:|gr:


----------



## zanderzone (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ich bin ganz ehrlich und ich musste schon lachen als ich das Bild geöffnet habe!! Ok, ist es nicht!! Allein deshalb, weil Familien mit Kindern dort spazieren gehen.. Aber irgendwie doch witzig


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Seltsam, was Leute an einem toten zur Schau gestellten Vogel witzig finden...

95% Stammtischgeschwätz und hirnlose Postings aufgrund Egoismus und beschränkter Sichtweise.

Kann da Stefan (Slowhand) nur recht geben.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Damit das keiner mißversteht, ich bin auch für einen "Masterplan-Kormoran", zu dem sollte auch durchaus der Abschuß gehören, bloß einfach abballern hilft halt nix und den Vogel dann auch noch aufhängen schadet nur, ein Bärendienst wurde der Anglerschaft da erwiesen.

Toll gemacht, ganz großes Tennis... #d


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dann angel doch im Dunkeln... Diese Geweine nervt echt. Da werden für mehrere hunderttausend Euro "Edelfische" in die begradigten Flussautobahnen gekippt, Bäume und Büsche, die Deckung und durch ihre Wurzeln Schutz und Unterstände bieten rigoros zusammengeschnitten, damit man komfortabel die Fliege schwingen kann und wenn dann der Komoran ins menschgemachte Paradies einfällt, dann geht das weibische Gejaule los.
> 
> Die Problematik ist ja dennoch real, aber man sollte sich im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Komoranmangements eben auch überlegen, ob man nicht mehr tun kann, als für tausende von Euro Futterfische in die Bäche abzukippen. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen wären dringend geboten, dann hat auch der Komoran mehr Probleme Nahrung zu finden und seine Verweildauer in betroffenen Gewässern wäre deutlich kürzer. Wenn ich hier so einen Stuß lese, dass die Vogelschützer sich am Fischbesatz beteiligen sollen, dann fällt mir nix dazu ein.



Dafür gibts ein: |good:
das ist eine Aussage, die sich 100%ig mit der Meinigen deckt!


----------



## Gerald1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Man muß nur versuchen mal hinter die Kullissen zu schauen dann könnte man sich erklären wer den Vogel aufgehängt bzw. abgeschossen hat.

Link:http://petatotettiere.de/







Wer über die Angst von Kindern versucht seine Meinung durchzusetzen dem traue ich auch zu diesen Kormoran selbst aufgehängt zu haben.

Werbeslogen wie, Dein Vater tötet Tiere oder der neueste deine Mami tötet Tiere mit einem Cover wo zu sehen ist wie eine Frau einen Hasen erdolcht mit viel Blut natürlich in Comic Designe.

Eine Sauerei ist es allemal egal wer den Kormoran dort aufgehängt hat so etwas bekommen auch Kinder zu sehen. 
Ohne Besatzmaßnahmen hätte wir mit Sicherheit kein Kormoranproblem aber mit Sicherheit auch keine Fische mehr in den Gewässern.Jetzt werden hier die Angler angeklagt die ihre Arbeit und Freizeit für die Besatzmaßnahmen geopfert haben. Ich sage allen denen danke die dafür gesorgt haben das wieder Lachse in unseren heimischen Gewässern schwimmen. 

Es muß Hand in Hand gehen Besatzmaßnahmen, Renaturierung und Kormoranausdünnung. Wo waren damals eigentlich die jenige die hier jetzt kluge Ratschläge geben was alles falsch gelaufen ist. Hinterher weiß man immer alles besser.

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Jose (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

möchte gerne mal was auf DEN punkt bringen:
für den bestand in unseren gewässern gibt es
zuviel


kormorane
grundeln
berufsfischer
angler
hacken (!)
für alle eine abschussregelung. 

SOFORT!

(ach so, ironie aus!)


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

@Teilzeitgott

Top Beitrag! Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht!#r

@ Weserwaller

Deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass wir Angler in der Natur sowieso nichts verloren haben und an der Kormoranproblematik auch noch schuld sind. Warum gehst Du dann angeln, oder bist Du gar kein Angler?


Gruss Blaubarschbube


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> @ Weserwaller
> 
> Deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass wir Angler in der Natur sowieso nichts verloren haben und an der Kormoranproblematik auch noch schuld sind. Warum gehst Du dann angeln, oder bist Du gar kein Angler?



Es könnte sein, dass Du den Beitrag von Weserwaller nicht verstanden hast. Aber ok.

Dann erklär doch bitte mal, warum die Fischzuchtbetriebe, die kanalisierung der Gewässer, die oft katastrophale Besatzpolitik von Vereinen und das Freischneiden vieler Gewässer überhaupt nix mit der Kormoranpolitik zu tun haben ?

Oder anders, erklär uns, wieso der Kormoran sich grade in den letzten Jahren so stark ausgebreitet hat.


----------



## depasch (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ist schon komisch das der VORSITZENDE des NaBu den Vogel gefunden hat... ist doch alles ne Provokation, in der Wirtschaft nennt man das PR. Jede Nachricht ist ne gute, ach der arme Vogel...
Ist ne echte scheiß aktion, fertig!


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



depasch schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch das der VORSITZENDE des NaBu den Vogel gefunden hat... ist doch alles ne Provokation, in der Wirtschaft nennt man das PR.





Jo, oder der Vogel sollte von Ihm (dem Verein) gefunden werden...


----------



## firemirl (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Das ist sehr richtig. Komisch ist es schon. Insbesondere wenn man liest, dass der Herr K. (der wohl sicher nicht Jäger ist) angibt, das die Wunden von Schrotmunition herstammen.
Dies würde bedeuten, das der sehr scheue Vogel aus nächster Nähe erlegt worden sein müßte, da ansonsten Schrot so gut wie keine Wirkung auf das Tier hat.
Also in einem Indizienprozess hätte ich jetzt nen Verdächtigen oder auf jeden Fall einen Mitwisser.
Ich für meinen Teil gehe auch von einer Aktion militanter Naturschutzaktivisten aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Hab mal irgendwo ´nen Spruch gelesen.  Ich bekomme den nicht mehr richtig zusammen, aber der ging in etwa so:

" Wenn Du Hufgetrappel hinter Dir hörst, wird es mit großer Sicherheit ein Pferd sein und kein Zebra ".

Soll heißen, alles ist möglich. Aber im Bereich der Spekulation ist das naheliegendste das wahrscheinlichste.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Case schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber da der Mensch in die Natur, nach seinen Bedürfnissen,
> sowieso eingreift, muss er halt auch regulieren.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Kormoran frisst 500gr. Fisch am Tag Bei 10 Kormoranen macht das 5 kg am Tag und rund 1,8 Tonnen im Jahr.

Wieviel Besatz macht den dein Verein. Anscheinend hunterte Kilo im Monat.

Ganz abzusehen was 200 Kormorane anrichten würden.

Mich würden 10 schon sehr stören. |kracha wäre das Gewässer auf kurz oder lang auch sehr schnell tot.

Verstehe deine Meinung nicht.#d#d#d#d


----------



## firemirl (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

@ Ralle 24 |good: Ole-Ole. :vik:

Den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Passt aber sehr gut.


----------



## Suniflex (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Hallo
eigentlich kann ich den jenigen verstehen der den Vogel aufgehangen hat ,denn die Problematik Kormoran besteht nicht erst seit 2-3 Monaten sondern geht schon ne ganze weile länger,und es wurde darüber gesprochen was man tun könne um das Problem zu lösen oder besser gesagt wie man auch die Heimischen Fischarten vor diesem Fraßfeind der so in dieser großen Anzahl vorher nicht vorhanden war zu schützen.Der Naturschutz kann sich ja nicht allein auf den Kormoran beziehen,wenn dieser die meisten Fischbestände der Flüsse und Seen so schädigt, das sich diese auch nicht wieder erholen und von allein regulieren können.
Ich will damit nur sagen das der Nabu erst das Faß zum überlaufen gebracht hat, als er den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres gemacht hat,nachdem es klar war das man die Vögel mit Abschuß regulieren wollte ,so sieht das aus und das es jetzt Menschen gibt die dadurch einen sehr dicken Hals bekommen iss auch verständlich,zumindestens für mich denn bei uns sind die Äschenbestände in den Flüßen auch mancher Orts zusammengebrochen durch den Vogel des Jahres.
Sicher ist aber das mit diesem Foto den Anglern auch geschadet wird ,weil es leicht ist jetzt zu sagen seht her was diese Leute alles dem armen Vogel antun.
          Naja in diesem Sinne Petri Heil wenn noch was da ist .


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

es ist traurig das man hier eigentlich nicht offen sagen kann was man über die nabu denkt, weil man ja nie sicher sagen kann ob der feind mit lesen wird.
wie ich schon sagte, der vogel an sich hat keine schuld, der will nur fressen und zwar fisch.
wenn die dinger mücken und ratten fressen würden dann wäre die kormorane die helden von uns anglern und würde von uns sicher noch gefüttert werden.
aber sie fressen nur einmal keine mücken sondern "unseren" fisch.
eine normale regulierung der kromoranbestände würde ich für sinnvoll halten, aber kein sinnloses töten.
sicher, ich bekomme auch das kotzen wenn ich sehe wie die dinger sich den fetten bauch vollschlagen, aber das liegt nur einmal in der natur des vogels.
ich frage mich nur was in den hirnen der nabu vor sich geht, wie kann man einen sicherlich einzigartigen und besonderen vogel, aber eben auch einen ganz extremen fischräuber zum vogel des jahres machen wo man weiß das dieser vogel schon viele jahre für streit zwischen naturschützern und angeler sorgt?.
etwas hirnlos die aktion der nabu, genau wie das töten und zur schau stellen des vogels.
somit steht es also in hirnlosen aktionen 1-1.
was mir nur zu denken gibt ist das der vorsitzenden der nabu den vogel zufällig gefunden hat|kopfkrat
wäre genauso als wenn ich sagen würde das ich nichts mehr fange liegt NUR an dem kormoran.
eigentlich sollten wir doch ein gemeinsammes zeil haben, den erhalt der natur und besonderer tier und auch fischarten.
aber die nabu und unsere verbände ziehen nicht an einem strang weil sie zu sehr damit beschäftigt sind einen " sorry für den ausdruck, wenn zu heftig bitte lösen" ( schwanzvergleich) zu machen.
wenn ist geiler?
angler oder nabu?
wer tut mehr für die natur?
angler oder nabu?
vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht sollte alle mal von ihren hohen ross herunter kommen und sich mal an einen tisch setzen und wie erwachsene menschen nach einer lösung suchen.
ich glaube mich zu erinnern können so etwas nennt man dann kompromiss.....
und noch etwas zu der kormoran debatte, statt hirnlos den abschluß des vogels zu vordern, sollten wir uns FÜR DEN ERHALT unserer fischbestände stark machen.
es kommt in der öffentlichkeit immer besser an den erhalt von etwas zu fordern, als die zerstörung einer spezies.


----------



## firemirl (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> etwas hirnlos die aktion der nabu, genau wie das töten und zur schau stellen des vogels.
> *somit steht es also in hirnlosen aktionen 1-1*.



Wie darf man das denn jetzt verstehen? Gehst Du wirklich davon aus, dass diese Aktion von einem Angler gestartet wurde?
Oder weißt Du mehr wie wir?|rolleyes


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

natürlich weiß ich auch nicht mehr, aber vorstellen kann ich es mir schon das ein teichbesitzer, fischwirt , angler oder berufsfischer daran beteiligt war.
ich meine vielmehr mit es steht 1-1 in hirnlosen aktionen das die wahl zum vogel des jahres dummes zeug war und das die endlose hetzjagt der angelr auf den vogel ebenso blöde ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



depasch schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch das der VORSITZENDE des NaBu den Vogel gefunden hat... ist doch alles ne Provokation, in der Wirtschaft nennt man das PR. Jede Nachricht ist ne gute, ach der arme Vogel...
> Ist ne echte scheiß aktion, fertig!



Woher habe ich bloß gewußt, daß irgendwann jemand diese keule rausholt...







Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ein Kormoran frisst 500gr. Fisch am Tag Bei 10 Kormoranen macht das 5 kg am Tag und rund 1,8 Tonnen im Jahr.
> 
> Wieviel Besatz macht den dein Verein. Anscheinend hunterte Kilo im Monat.
> 
> ...



95% aller die hier posten, haben das Prinzip nicht verstanden...

Nocheinmal sollte auf das Posting von Sundvogel hingewiesen werden:



> Dann angel doch im Dunkeln... Diese Geweine nervt echt. Da werden für mehrere hunderttausend Euro "Edelfische" in die begradigten Flussautobahnen gekippt, Bäume und Büsche, die Deckung und durch ihre Wurzeln Schutz und Unterstände bieten rigoros zusammengeschnitten, damit man komfortabel die Fliege schwingen kann und wenn dann der Komoran ins menschgemachte Paradies einfällt, dann geht das weibische Gejaule los.
> 
> Die Problematik ist ja dennoch real, aber man sollte sich im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Komoranmangements eben auch überlegen, ob man nicht mehr tun kann, als für tausende von Euro Futterfische in die Bäche abzukippen. Renaturierungsmaßnahmen wären dringend geboten, dann hat auch der Komoran mehr Probleme Nahrung zu finden und seine Verweildauer in betroffenen Gewässern wäre deutlich kürzer. Wenn ich hier so einen Stuß lese, dass die Vogelschützer sich am Fischbesatz beteiligen sollen, dann fällt mir nix dazu ein.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Wie darf man das denn jetzt verstehen? Gehst Du wirklich davon aus, dass diese Aktion von einem Angler gestartet wurde?
> Oder weißt Du mehr wie wir?|rolleyes



Ich gehe davon aus, daß es genau so gewesen ist...

Sorry, aber wenn ich mich an einigen Anglerstammtischen umsehe, manche Nasen am Strand auf Fehmarn treffe, dann frage ich mich manchmal, wie die den Angelschein geschafft haben... 
Es gibt "Angler" denen traue ich fast alles zu...

Jeder kann in Deutschland den Angelschein machen, das ist gut so!
Dadurch haben wir also einen bunten Querschnitt durch die Gesellschaft, auch das ist gut so!

Deppen gibt es überall, auch bei Anglern!

50% derer die hier posten, sind nicht lange so edel wie sie sich geben...


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Deppen gibt es überall, auch bei Anglern!
> 
> 50% derer die hier posten, sind nicht lange so edel wie sie sich geben...



Steffen #h

Du hast heute aber einen positiv gestimmten Tag :m 
... ist es sonnig bei dir oben ?:g


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Strahlender Sonnenschein Toni #h

Leider sitze ich im Flur im Dachgeschoß fest und muß alte Tapete von Holzwänden ziehen...

Aber ein paar Pausen an der frischen Luft in der Sonne brauchts eben auch 


Aber genug OFF-TOPIC.

Ich möchte mich brigens selbst nicht ausschließen in Sachen "Edel tun", mir passieren auch Fehler am Wasser und manchmal gehen einem die Gäule durch.

Ich habe sogar in gewissem Maße Verständnis für den der den Vogel so in Szene gesetzt hat, Verständnis aber keine Akzeptanz!!!


----------



## depasch (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ihr glaubt allen ernstes, das ein angler sich mit ner flinte in einem Fremden Jagdgebiet auf die lauer lebt einen Komoran schießt, diesen dann aufhängt, mit ner visitenkarte und dann heimlich verschwindet...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Also, den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres zu machen war aus Sicht des NABU´s alles andere als hirnlos. Und zwar aus mehreren Gründen.

Einmal ist das ein gradezu genialer strategischer Schachzug. Es gehört nicht viel Phantasie dazu sich vorzustellen, wie Angler und Berufsfischer darauf reagieren. 
Sicher, es hätte ein Schuß nach hinten werden können, wenn aus Kreisen der Fischerei ein Protest dergestalt gekommen wäre, dass man eine nicht bedrohte Art zum Vogel des Jahres wählt, obwohl zahlreiche andere Vogelarten vom Aussterben bedroht sind und den Titel aus Sicht des Natur- und Artenschutzes viel nötiger gehabt hätten. So hätte man das als Propagandaaktion abstempeln können.
Aber die Reaktion war ja zu 99,9 % vorauszusehen. Soviel schonmal zum Thema hirnlos. 

Zum zweiten sollte man mal die Angel in die Ecke stellen und die Sache mal richtig aus der Sicht des Natur- und Artenschutzes betrachten. Aus diesem Blickwinkel ist der Kormoran keineswegs eine Gefahr, sondern tatsächlich eine Bereicherung. Der Kormoran wird niemals dazu beitragen, dass ganze Arten verschwinden. Er wird ganz sicher in manchen Gewässern für einen dramatischen Rückgang der Bestände sorgen, aber keinen dauerhaften Schaden anrichten. Sind die Bestände so weit zusammengeschmolzen dass der Vogel nicht mehr ausreichend Nahrung findet, verzeiht er sich bis sich der Fischbestand wieder aufgebaut hat. Und das wird er in einer Art und Weise tun, wie es das Gewässer zulässt. Sprich, der Kormoran hilft, einen natürlichen und angepassten Fischbestand zu entwicklen.

So, jetzt Luft ablassen, Adrenalinspiegel senken und das Messer aus den Zähnen nehmen. 

Obiges gilt ohne die Betrachtung der Nutzung von Gewässern durch die Fischerei. Und diese ist ein gutes Recht des Menschen. So wie wir Felder und Wälder nutzen, nutzen wir auch die Gewässer. Wir Angler und die gesamte Fischerei sind in aller erster Linie Naturnutzer. Naturschutz betreiben wir nur in dem Maße, wie es unseren Interessen nicht entgegensteht.
Was den Kormoran und dessen Einfluss auf unsere Nutzungsflächen angeht, können wir eine ungehemmt Verbreitung nicht so einfach akzeptieren. Wir können bzw. wollen auch nicht, die Angel für 20 oder 30 Jahre in die Ecke stellen und warten, bis sich Fischbestand und Kormoranbestand eingependelt haben. Ergo sind regulierende Maßnahmen unbedingt notwendig.
Diese Maßnahmen können sich aber nicht ausschließlich auf den Abschuß beschränken. Das ist in gewissem Maß, ein Teil dieser Maßnahmen. Und es ist auch nur eine kurzfristige Maßnahme, denn man kann damit nur auf geografisch eng begrenztem Raum und kurzfristig Erfolg haben. Der Kormoran wird immer wieder kommen, solange er hier diesen perfekt gedeckten Tisch vorfindet.
Ergo sind weitere Maßnahmen zwingend erforderlich um einen langfristigen Schaden abzuwenden. Dass kann nur mit der renaturierung unserer Gewässer einhergehen. 
Und der Schulterschluß mit den Fischzüchtern ist derart kontraproduktv, dass man da nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Fischzuchtanlagen sind das absolute Highlight im Kormoranleben. Ein eat as much as you can Magnet. Schlaraffenland kann man auch sagen. Und wenn das Büffet zu sehr belagert oder abgeräumt ist, dann geht man eben ins Restaurant nebenan. Da ist es zwar etwas mühsamer einen leckeren Happen zu bekommen, aber satt wird man allemal. 
Und sowas spricht sich auch unter den Kormoranen rum.

Für den Naturschutz, der mit angeln nu mal gar nix am Hut hat und somit auch keinerlei individuelle Interessen an einem möglichst hohen und möglichst spaßigen Fischbestand hat, können wir keine emotionalen Argumente liefern. Nix, Nada. 

Das ist die Problematik, die eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Naturschutz so schwer macht.


----------



## depasch (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Die Probleme zwischen NaBu, Fischervereinigungen und Angelern ist, meiner Meihnung nach, die einstellung zum Fisch. Fische kann man nicht streicheln, sie haben keine Rehaugen, kein weiches Fell, man kann nicht zuhören wie ein Fischbaby nach seiner Mama ruft, es ist ein Fisch, ein teil unserer Nahrung, nicht so wertvolll wie ein Rind, schwein oder Huhn, aber trotzdem ein wichtiger teil der Nahrung für, Vögel, Säugetiere und auch uns Menschen. Wenn ich mich Ralle jetzt anschließe mal kurz die Angel beiseite lege, was bleibt dann beim fisch??? Ein Lebewesen, oder ist er immer noch (NUR) Nahrung. Angeln aus vernünftigen Grund, ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, Nahrungsbeschaffung. Die einen mit Netzen, andere mit dem Schnabel und wir eben mit der Angel. Diese ganze heulerei ist nichts anderes als FUTTERNEID, natürlich beschweren sich die Fischwirte, genauso wie Bauern in Afrika wo Wanderheuschrecken alles weg gefressen haben, aber bitte, "life is what happens, while you make other plans", man sollte die Natur nicht beeinflussen, genauso wie das wetter, Vielleicht sollte man über EU Entschädigungen für die wirte Sprechen, aber dieses ständige, die haben angefangen, die haben den Vogel gewählt obwohl..., die machen das... bringt doch eh nichts... setzt euch zusammen und versucht erfahrungen auszutauschen, vielleicht könnt Ihr von einem Vogelkundler der sich 35 Jahre mit dem Kormoran beschäftigt hat noch was lernen, was ihr bis jetzt noch nicht wußtet, Der Angelverband will doch auch zu fischereifragen gehört werden, wenn ich ein Problem hab frag ich doch jemand der sich auskennt, und dann zusammen eine Lösung finden, wie man fischwirte schützen kann! Und wenn dann noch zeit ist, lasst euch neue Angelmethoden einfallen um mehr fische zu fangen. Ihr meidet die teichanlagen weil das kein angeln ist, und stopft die flüsse und seen unnatürlich mit fischen voll.... in dem sinn Petrie Heil


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Ist der Kormoran nicht ursprünglich ein Vogel der Küstenregionen?
Und sind die Meere nicht überfischt? Fehlt nur noch einer, der zum Besten gibt, der Kormoran sei für die Überfischung der Meere verantwortlich.

Ich kann ja nicht für die Gewässer der Forellen- und Äschenregion sprechen, die gibts in meiner Region zu selten. Aber ansonsten viele, viele Cyprinidengewässer, unbegradigt und teilweise auch recht unzugänglich und einige schöne Seen. Ja, und da sind dann doch auch einige, manchmal einige viele, Kormorane zuhause (deren Bestand eher etwas rückläufig zu sein scheint). Und, was soll ich sagen? 

Letztes Jahr war seit längerem wieder mal ein Zanderjahr. Und zwar ein sehr gutes. Auch Hechte gingen gut. Aale hab ich auch gefangen...
Es gibt zwar keine 10.000 Kormorane bei uns, aber an den Seen werden es zu Spitzenzeiten doch einige Hundert sein. Und klar fressen die einiges weg. Ich fange aber dennoch meine Fische. Über was soll ich klagen?

Vielleicht könnte man ja auch die Kormorane dazu konditionieren, sich auf Grundeln zu spezialisieren. Mal sehen, vielleicht werden sie doch noch des Anglers Freund und Helfer...


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



depasch schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch das der VORSITZENDE des NaBu den Vogel gefunden hat... ist doch alles ne Provokation, in der Wirtschaft nennt man das PR. Jede Nachricht ist ne gute, ach der arme Vogel...
> Ist ne echte scheiß aktion, fertig!



Ja wirklich komisch. Komisches Posting, wa soll denn die Aussage sein? willst du behaupten, dass der Nabu-Vorsitzende den Vogel selbst geschossen und aufgehängt hätte?



firemirl schrieb:


> Das ist sehr richtig. Komisch ist es schon. Insbesondere wenn man liest, dass der Herr K. (der wohl sicher nicht Jäger ist) angibt, das die Wunden von Schrotmunition herstammen.
> Dies würde bedeuten, das der sehr scheue Vogel aus nächster Nähe erlegt worden sein müßte, da ansonsten Schrot so gut wie keine Wirkung auf das Tier hat.
> Also in einem Indizienprozess hätte ich jetzt nen Verdächtigen oder auf jeden Fall einen Mitwisser.
> Ich für meinen Teil gehe auch von einer Aktion militanter Naturschutzaktivisten aus.



Hä? Dein Indiz ist, dass jemand erkennt, das ein Vogel mit Schrot geschossen wurde? Das soll doch wohl jeder wissen, der in ländlicher Umgebung groß geworden ist? Mal ehrlich, so was ist doch Stuß. Verunglimpfungen und Verleumdungen, auch wenn sie nur tendenziös sind, bringen einen in der Problematik keinen Schritt weiter. Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall.



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ein Kormoran frisst 500gr. Fisch am Tag Bei 10 Kormoranen macht das 5 kg am Tag und rund 1,8 Tonnen im Jahr.
> 
> Wieviel Besatz macht den dein Verein. Anscheinend hunterte Kilo im Monat.
> 
> ...



Blödsinn. Komorane sind dort wo Nahrung ist. Eine stabile Komoranpopulation an einem Gewässer, die sich größenmäßig nicht wesentlich verändert, weist eher auf eine hohe Produktivität dieses Gewässers hin. Denn wenn es nicht ausreichend Fische gäbe, dann wären auch die Vögel weg. 



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> es ist traurig das man hier eigentlich nicht offen sagen kann was man über die nabu denkt, weil man ja nie sicher sagen kann ob der feind mit lesen wird.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Erstens ist der Nabu kein Feind der Angler. Ich kenne etliche Leute, die angeln und Nabumitglied sind. Zweitens ist das keine Aktion DER Angler, sondern die eines hirnlosen Schwachkopfes, dem der Angel- und auch der Jagdschein entzogen gehört.   




depasch schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt allen ernstes, das ein angler sich mit ner flinte in einem Fremden Jagdgebiet auf die lauer lebt einen Komoran schießt, diesen dann aufhängt, mit ner visitenkarte und dann heimlich verschwindet...



Glaubst du allen ernstes, dass sich irgendjemand anderes mal eben hinstellt einen Vogel abknallt, um daraus eine PR-Aktion zu konstruieren?

Nochmal, die Probleme, die durch den Komoran entstehen sind zu einem guten Teil selbst verschuldet. Fische, die nicht in der Lage sind sich vor fischfressenden Vögeln zu verstecken, weil sie entweder nicht entsprechend angepasst sind oder weil das Gewässer die entsprechenden Rückzugs- und Deckungsmöglichkeiten nicht her gibt, zu besetzen ist einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Wenn man es nicht schafft, Gewässer so zurück zu gestalten, dass sie eben nicht vom Hassvogel leergefressen werden können, dann wird das Gleiche Problem immer wieder auftauchen.

Wie groß soll denn eine realistische Reduzierung sein? Auf 50%? Auf 25%? Auf 10% oder noch weniger? Man sollte doch mal realistisch bleiben und feststellen, dass  der Vogel in Deutschland bleiben wird. Dort wo er als Standvogel lebt, dort ist er vergleichsweise unproblematisch, weil eben die bejagten Gewässer auch das entsprechende Potential haben, aber dort wo er als herumziehender Vogel einfällt, z.B. die kleinen Flüsse der Äschenregion, dort wird auch die Hälfte der Population das gleiche Massaker anrichten, die brauchen dann einfach nur etwas länger.


----------



## firemirl (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Zitat sundvogel:
Hä? Dein Indiz ist, dass jemand erkennt, das ein Vogel mit Schrot geschossen wurde? Das soll doch wohl jeder wissen, der in ländlicher Umgebung groß geworden ist? Mal ehrlich, so was ist doch Stuß. Verunglimpfungen und Verleumdungen, auch wenn sie nur tendenziös sind, bringen einen in der Problematik keinen Schritt weiter. Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall.


Daraus schließe ich, dass Du dich mit den Beschußbildern der verschiedenen Munitionsarten auskennst.
Aber vieleicht ließt Du nochmal richtig nach!
Um die Löcher von Standart-Schrotmunition zu sehen, hätte er das Tier wohl erst rupfen müssen. Er spricht von mehreren Wunden. Daraus wäre dann zu folgern, das entweder aus nächster Nähe geschossen wurde was mehrere Wunden allerdings nicht erklären würde, da dann das Tier nicht mehr in diesem Zustand gewesen wäre oder aus größerer Entfernung mit Schrot in der Klasse + 0,7er was ich allerdings bezweifeln möchte.
Zumal habe ich geschrieben, dass Schrot beim Kormoran außer im absoluten Nahbereich quasi keinen Effekt hat. Um Ihn aus größerer Entfernung zu bejagen ist eine Vollkugel nötig.
Und was Deine Verunglimpfungen und Verleumdungen anbelangt, so krame ich mal den Satz ''Der Empfänger macht die Botschaft'' heraus. Ich habe niemanden angegriffen sondern lediglich meine bescheidene Meinung geäußert.
Also anderen ohne genaues Hinterfragen der Beweggründe eine nicht existente oder tendenzielle Verunglimpfungen oder Verleumdungen zu unterstellen ist mal ein starkes Stück.


----------



## Case (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Vor langer Zeit 
als ich noch ab und zu in Norwegen Urlaub machte fiel mir etwas auf. An vielen Fischzuchtanlagen hingen tote Möven. Hoch aufgehängt und von weitem sichtbar. 

Ein Teichwirt erklärte mir, dass dieses andere Möven davon abhalte, die Teichanlage anzufliegen. Vielleicht ist jemandem auch sowas durch den Kopf gegangen. Auf jeden Fall wäre das eine Möglichkeit der Vergrämung. Es kann ja auch ein künstlicher Kormoran sein. Einen Versuch wäre es wert.

Und eine PR-Aktion würde ich nicht grundsätzlich ausschließen.
Es gibt überall Fanatiker.

Wenn man ein Omlet braten will
muss man paar Eier knicken.
                          ( Ghandi )

Case


----------



## depasch (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

@ sundvogel: 
warum ist es den unmöglich das es eine aktion von einem sehr dummen  Milletanten-Vogelschützer war??? Wieso sollte ein Jäger mit der Wahl des Kormoran unzufrieden sein, wem nützt diese aktion, wohl nur einem dem NaBu, und das Peta oder auch andere Tierschutzorganisationen mehr als einmal über die strenge geschlagen haben, wisssen wir alle! Und durch solche aktionen wird man gehört... das Problem wird nicht dauerhaft gelöst wenn man die bestandsmasse um die hälfte reduziert, sondern man muss schauen warum ist das der Fall, und wie bekomme ich die vorhandene masse in den Griff, durch diesen eingriff werden andere probleme auftauchen, die jetzt überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar sind!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab mal irgendwo ´nen Spruch gelesen.  Ich bekomme den nicht mehr richtig zusammen, aber der ging in etwa so:
> 
> " Wenn Du Hufgetrappel hinter Dir hörst, wird es mit großer Sicherheit ein Pferd sein und kein Zebra ".
> 
> Soll heißen, alles ist möglich. Aber im Bereich der Spekulation ist das naheliegendste das wahrscheinlichste.




Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. Möglicherweise ist das nicht richtig rübergekommen. 

Fakt ist, nur die/der Initiatoren der Hängepartie wissen es ganz genau. 

Die Ausgangsdaten:

- Viele Angler und Fischer hassen Kormorane
- Sehr viele Jäger haben kein Interesse an der Bejagung
- Vogelschützer lieben Vögel
- Ein NABU Mitglied das bei sowas erwischt würde ( die Gefahr besteht ja immer ) wäre ein Supergau für den NABU.

Bei abwägung der Fakten und im Bezug zu obigem Zitat, wäre der Angler/Fischer das Pferd, und der NABU-Typ das Zebra.

Es wäre natürlich auch noch möglich, das es sich um eine geheime Nachricht der Illuminaten handelt, die wir nur nicht entschlüsseln können. 

Möglich ist sehr vieles, wahrscheinlich dass es ein Angler/Fischer gewesen ist.

Um die Wogen der empörung zu glätten und einen angemessen Schuldigen zu finden, schlage ich einen Fischzuchtbetreiber vor, der durch den Einfall einer Kormorankolonie um seine Existenz gebracht wurde. 

Der hätte ein Motiv, genug Wut und man könnte das dann auch noch als Verzweiflungstat werten.|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



firemirl schrieb:


> Das ist sehr richtig. Komisch ist es schon. Insbesondere wenn man liest, dass der Herr K. (der wohl sicher nicht Jäger ist) angibt, das die Wunden von Schrotmunition herstammen.
> Dies würde bedeuten, das der sehr scheue Vogel aus nächster Nähe erlegt worden sein müßte, da ansonsten Schrot so gut wie keine Wirkung auf das Tier hat.
> Also in einem* Indizienprozess* hätte ich jetzt nen Verdächtigen oder *auf jeden Fall* einen Mitwisser.
> *Ich* für meinen Teil *gehe* auch *von einer Aktion militanter Naturschutzaktivisten aus.*





firemirl schrieb:


> Und was Deine Verunglimpfungen und Verleumdungen anbelangt, so krame ich mal den Satz ''Der Empfänger macht die Botschaft'' heraus. Ich habe niemanden angegriffen sondern lediglich meine bescheidene Meinung geäußert.*
> Also anderen ohne genaues Hinterfragen der Beweggründe *eine nicht existente oder tendenzielle Verunglimpfungen oder Verleumdungen zu unterstellen ist mal ein starkes Stück.



Mit diesem starken Stück komme ich gut klar. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem genauen Hinterfragen der Sachumstände? Wäre es möglich, dass so ein Vogel einem Veterinär vorgelegt wird, um herauszufinden, wie der wohl ums Leben gekommen ist? Wer ist denn der Mitwisser des Täters? Na? Nun mal Tacheles... der Nabu-Vorsitzende?

Es ist bezeichnend, dass bestimmte Leute hier an einer sachlichen Argumentation kein Interesse haben, genauso bezeichnend ist, dass das Bild 1,5mal so viele Clicks bekommt wie der Kommentar. Stattdessen werden hier dusselige Feindbilder aufgebaut, noch dusseligere Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet und sich anschließend auf die bescheidene Meinung berufen. Meine Güte, wenn sich an der Problematik irgendetwas verbessern soll, dann muss man sich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigen, als mit der frage, welchen Piepmatz der Nabu zu Germanys best birdmodel wählt. 

Der Veranstalter dieser lustigen Aktion hat auf jeden Fall den Anglern einen Bärendienst erwiesen. Auch wenn einige Leute es nicht kapieren, wird der Vogel in Deutschland bleiben und auch nicht annähernd ausgerottet werden. Auch Abschusspläne in begrenzten Bereichen werden das Problem bedingt durch die Mobilität des Vogel nur in einem begrenztem Rahmen lösen. Also wird es wohl notwendig werden, sich auch auf anglerischer Seite mit Maßnahmen auseinander zu setzen, die nicht im Wesentlichen die Bejagung als "Ultima Ratio" in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Wer voller Wut einen Kormoran erschiesst und aufhängt, der wird nicht fein säuberlich die Kanten vom Schild abschneiden.
Wahrscheinlicher wurde ein verhungerter Vogel hergerichtet um genau diese Diskussion anzuschüren.


----------



## chivas (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wer voller Wut einen Kormoran erschiesst und aufhängt, der wird nicht fein säuberlich die Kanten vom Schild abschneiden.
> Wahrscheinlicher wurde ein verhungerter Vogel hergerichtet um genau diese Diskussion anzuschüren.



sag doch sowas nicht - ich hab beim angeln immer ne papierschere, nen lineal, tinte und feder und selbstverständlich auch meinen schreibtisch dabei. man weiß doch nie, wozu das mal gut sein kann |kopfkrat

der tote komoran kann jedenfalls nix dafür - DER hat sich nicht zum "birdmodel" :vik: gewählt...


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass Du den Beitrag von Weserwaller nicht verstanden hast. Aber ok.
> 
> Dann erklär doch bitte mal, warum die Fischzuchtbetriebe, die kanalisierung der Gewässer, die oft katastrophale Besatzpolitik von Vereinen und das Freischneiden vieler Gewässer überhaupt nix mit der Kormoranpolitik zu tun haben ?
> 
> Oder anders, erklär uns, wieso der Kormoran sich grade in den letzten Jahren so stark ausgebreitet hat.



Hallo,

ich hab schon verstanden wie er es meint, nur trägt so ein "Palaver" nicht zur Diskusion über Lösungen bei.
Klar hat die teilweise falsche Besatzpolitik auch zur Vermehrung der Kormoranbestände beigetragen und das muss in Zukunft auch geändert werden.
Der Existenz von Fischzuchtbetrieben eine Schuld zuzuschreiben mag teilweise auch stimmen, sie bieten dem Kormoran einen reichlich gedeckten Tisch, aber sollen die Fischer ihre Betriebe dichtmachen? Sollen wir zugucken, wie so ein Vogel mit seinem extremen Fressverhalten Existenzen kaputt macht? 
Warum der Kormoran sich in den letzen Jahren stark ausgebreitet hat?
Weil nicht schon früher mit Vergrämungsmassnahmen und teilweisen Abschüssen begonnen wurde, um der Verbreitung erstmal kurzfristig Einhalt zu gebieten, um dann die Massnahmen anzugehen, die langfristig wirken könnten.
Wie gesagt, ich hab den Beitrag als Diskusion über Lösungsansätze gesehen und nicht darüber, wer schuld an allem hat.
Abschliessend sehe ich es auch so, dass derjenige, der den Vogel getötet und aufgehangen hat, den Anglern und Fischern und allen die eine gemeinsame Lösung mit den Naturschützern anstreben, einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat.

Gruss Blaubarschbube


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht für die Gewässer der Forellen- und Äschenregion sprechen, die gibts in meiner Region zu selten. Aber ansonsten viele, viele Cyprinidengewässer, unbegradigt und teilweise auch recht unzugänglich und einige schöne Seen. Ja, und da sind dann doch auch einige, manchmal einige viele, Kormorane zuhause (deren Bestand eher etwas rückläufig zu sein scheint). Und, was soll ich sagen?
> 
> Letztes Jahr war seit längerem wieder mal ein Zanderjahr. Und zwar ein sehr gutes. Auch Hechte gingen gut. Aale hab ich auch gefangen...
> Es gibt zwar keine 10.000 Kormorane bei uns, aber an den Seen werden es zu Spitzenzeiten doch einige Hundert sein. Und klar fressen die einiges weg. Ich fange aber dennoch meine Fische. Über was soll ich klagen?


 

Ich zitier mich doch mal selbst. Sonst scheint es ja niemanden zu interessieren .
Oder passt die Tatsache, dass ich als leidenschaftlicher Angler ganz hervorragend mit dem Kormoran leben kann, vielleicht einfach nicht ins Bild des vogelhassenden Sportanglers?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

Steffen, dass der Kormoran punktuell und vor allem in Kleingewässern einen spürbaren Einfluß auf den Fischbestand hat, kann man sicher annehmen. Genauso sicher wie es Gebiete gibt, an denen man auch heute nur selten oder gar keine Kormorane sieht.

Ebenso sicher ist, dass der von den Anglern " gefühlte " Bestand ( auch vor dem Kormoran ) proportional genauso gering ist, wie der " gefühlte " Schaden durch den Kormoran groß ist. 

Will heißen, Bestandsschätzungen auf Basis der Angelfischerei sind Schall und Rauch. Und somit auch Schadenserhebungen durch Kormoranfraß.

Die Äsche geht ( nicht nur ) bei uns z.B. schon seit 20 Jahren kontinuierlich im Bestand zurück. Verdrängt von Refos und übermäßigem Besatz fangreifer Zuchtteich- Bafos. Wenn ein drei Meter breiter Bach von 40 Anglern befischt wird, von denen jeder seine 5 Fische pro Woche haben will, braucht es keinen Kormoran.

Also, es gibt ganz sicher einige Gewässer, die arg unter dem Kormoran leiden. Aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Angelfischerei davon kaum betroffen. Im Gegensatz zu vielen Fischzuchtbetrieben. 
Handlungsbedarf ist sicher gegeben, aber mit Sinn und Verstand und mit geeigneten Mitteln.

Ach so: Nein, ich kann keine nachteiligen Fangergebnisse feststellen, die ich dem Kormoran zuordnen könnte. Meist liegt es an meiner Unfähigkeit, wenn ich Schneider bleibe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Steffen, dass der Kormoran punktuell und vor allem in Kleingewässern einen spürbaren Einfluß auf den Fischbestand hat, kann man sicher annehmen.


 

Klar doch. Aber das muss man immer dazu sagen. Diese Rundumschläge bringen keinen weiter. Einmal sind es Kormorane, dann Grundeln, Russen soundso immer, und wenn wir noch ein wenig warten, bringt hundertprozentig jemand noch Otter oder sogar Biber ins Spiel. Obwohl letztere ja gar keinen Fisch fressen.


----------



## Jose (22. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Die Äsche geht ( nicht nur ) bei uns z.B. schon seit 20 Jahren kontinuierlich im Bestand zurück. Verdrängt von Refos und übermäßigem Besatz fangreifer Zuchtteich- Bafos. Wenn ein drei Meter breiter Bach von 40 Anglern befischt wird, von denen jeder seine 5 Fische pro Woche haben will, braucht es keinen Kormoran...




und dann kommen ja auch noch die lachse hinzu #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Klar doch. Aber das muss man immer dazu sagen. Diese Rundumschläge bringen keinen weiter. Einmal sind es Kormorane, dann Grundeln, Russen soundso immer, und wenn wir noch ein wenig warten, bringt hundertprozentig jemand noch Otter oder sogar Biber ins Spiel. Obwohl letztere ja gar keinen Fisch fressen.



Also Otter hatten wir hier auch schon in der Diskussion. 
Und den Biber verdächtige ich schon lange, dass er mit den gefällten Bäumen Fische erschlägt. |rolleyes


@ Jose

Stimmt, den Lachs als " invasive Art " hatte ich völlig vergessen.
Allerdings gibt es ja " Profi-Blinkerer " die zumindest im Rhein  bestandsregulierend eingreifen. 


Last not least möchte ich hier nochmal auf die Fischreiherproblematik der 80er hinweisen. Da wurde auch der Untergang des Abendlandes vorausgesagt. Es wurden Hochrechnungen gemacht, wieviel ein Reiher vertilgt und wie lange es dauert, bis die Gewässer fischleer sind. Und auch dabei kam es zu Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Fischerei und Naturschutz mit Forderungen zur Bestandsregulierung.

Hätte es seinerzeit das Internet schon gegeben, die Diskussion wäre ähnlich verlaufen. 
Blöderweise hat der Reiher uns als Feindbild grausam enttäuscht.


----------



## Seefliege (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

|wavey: @ Kohlmeise;

" ... Diese Rundumschläge bringen keinen weiter. Einmal sind es Kormorane,  dann Grundeln, Russen soundso immer, und wenn wir noch ein wenig warten,  bringt hundertprozentig jemand noch Otter oder sogar Biber ins Spiel ..."

ich stimme dir zu ... #6 erinnert mich an den song: "gebt mir nur die schuld, den rest könnt ihr behalten ..." warum nur brauchen viele leute für viele situationen immer einen *sündenbock*, um ihr weltbild aufrecht zu erhalten?!? #c
ich bin auf jeden fall kein vogelhassender angler, genau wie ich andere tiere (adler, eisvogel usw.) am gewässer beim angeln sehr gerne sehe. auch die von dir angesprochenen biber. erst hat man sie unter vollschutz gestellt, jetzt regen sich bei uns in der gegend schon wieder stimmen, die sich für abschüsse aussprechen. #q und nur, weil die viecher im auenwald ein paar bäume "umlegen" ... naja, die polen ballern sie ja schon munter ab. unter nachhaltigem umweltmanagement verstehe ich was anderes ... 
an meiner meinung ändert nicht einmal der umstand etwas, dass mir im letzten harten winter irgend ein vieh meinen ganzen koiteich leergeräumt hat. 4 große kois, ca. 15 große goldfische und ca. 100 giebel unterschiedlicher größe, alles weggefressen. tja, so ist das leben. einige hier hätten sich sicher auf die lauer gelegt und geballert, oder fallen aufgestellt etc. ... ich sehe es so, dass jedes wesen auf der erde das selbe recht hat zu leben. und dazu gehört eben auch das fressen. altes sibirisches sprichwort: "tiere sind doch auch alles leute ..." genau das trifft auch auf kormorane zu ... ich find sie zwar nicht besonders schön, aber das sie "vogel des jahres" sind, geht mir echt am a ... vorbei. das sie aber für menschliches versagen verantwortlich gemacht werden, nicht.


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*

ja, gründe gibt es viele das unsere gewässer nicht mehr das sind was sie mal waren.
aber alleine dem schwarzen geier die schuld zu geben ist zu einfach.
da spielen doch zu viele faktoren eine rolle.
angefangen von mitbürgern, egal welcher nation , die ohne sinn und verstand fische entnehmen über den fischreiher und den kormoran über besatz von vereinen über den man nur den kopf schütteln kann.
es gibt 100 sachen die zum rückgang der fischbestände betragen.
guckt euch die weltmeere an die in einigen jahren fischleer sein werden wenn es so weitergeht, sind das auch die kormorane ????
nö, wir menschen fressen die meere leer weil wir scharf auf guten fisch sind ( also im geiste doch ebenso wie der kormoran)
und ich will sicher auch nicht wieder mit der unsinniger catch & release schei... anfangen, aber ich frage mich schon warum ich einen fisch mitnehmen muß den ich eigentlich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann auf grund seiner größe zb, dann kann sich auch der kormoran seinen teil nehmen.
das einzige was ich für sinnvoll halten würde ist eben eine machbare regulierung der bestände , aber keine völlige ausrottung nur weil der kormoran uns bei der ausübung unseres hobbys im wege steht.
nachdenken mädels...
heute stört uns der kormoran..
morgen die möven...
übermorgen.. die robben.... 
und überübermorgen die raubfische die ja auch viel fisch fressen im laufe eines jahres....
man sollte auf dem teppich bleiben, das jahr geht auch zu ende und dann gibt es einen neuen vogel des jahres, vielleicht ist es dann der PLEITEGEIER oder was auch immer 
ps.: wir hatten letztes jahr bei uns weit hinter hamburg ne robbe, die hat sich verschwommen.
die habe ich mehrmals in meinem absoluten lieblingsbuhnenfeld gesehen.
die hat sich den bauch vollgeschlagen ohne ende und einen terror gemacht das da mit angeln ne ganze zeit nichts mehr ging.. und?????
egal, ich fand es klasse die räuberin in aktion sehen zu können, scheiß auf die paar fische...
teilen ist sehliger den nehmen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> heute stört uns der kormoran..
> morgen die möven...
> übermorgen.. die robben....
> und überübermorgen die raubfische die ja auch viel fisch fressen im laufe eines jahres...



Leider ist das alles Realität, es wurden in anderen Ländern ja schon Gewässer komplett abgelassen und chemisch jedes Leben getötet, nur damit danach ausschließlich die "richtigen" Sportfische besetzt werden konnten. Vermutlich hat da die Diskussion auch mal so angefangen....


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Leider ist das alles Realität, es wurden in anderen Ländern ja schon Gewässer komplett abgelassen und chemisch jedes Leben getötet, nur damit danach ausschließlich die "richtigen" Sportfische besetzt werden konnten. Vermutlich hat da die Diskussion auch mal so angefangen....




tja, ich finde das traurig.
"richtige" sportfisch......... mensch ich fange auch gerne karpfen oder hecht und zander oder schleien, aber sie als " richtige" oder falsche sportfische zu bezeichnen finde ich ne frechheit.
ich habe vor einigen jahren beim karpfenangeln einen echt riesigen 83 cm brassen gefangen, der hatte so um die 14 pfund , das war wohl einer der schönsten fische die ich je gefangen habe, auch wenn der brassen wohl kein typischer " richtiger" sportfisch war......


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Leider ist das alles Realität, es wurden in anderen Ländern ja schon Gewässer komplett abgelassen und chemisch jedes Leben getötet, nur damit danach ausschließlich die "richtigen" Sportfische besetzt werden konnten. Vermutlich hat da die Diskussion auch mal so angefangen....



Bei einigen glaube ich, daß sie es genau so am liebsten hätten...

Angeln ist Fische fangen und doch so viel mehr als das...


----------



## teilzeitgott (23. April 2010)

*AW: Comoran erschossen und aufgehängt. War das wirklich ein Angler?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Bei einigen glaube ich, daß sie es genau so am liebsten hätten...
> 
> Angeln ist Fische fangen und doch so viel mehr als das...



|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------

